#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Μηχανικός Συντήρησης

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας, βιομηχανία τροφίμων της Θεσσαλονίκης, επιθυμεί να προσλάβει Μηχανολόγο (ή Ηλεκτρολόγο) Μηχανικό Συντηρητή εργοστασίου.

Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να είναι απόφοιτοι Πολυτεχνικών σχολών ή ΤΕΙ της Ελλάδας ή της αλλοδαπής με προϋπηρεσία τουλάχιστον 3 ετών σε σύγχρονη βιομηχανική μονάδα.
Θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν άριστα εκτός από την Ελληνική και την Αγγλική γλώσσα, να διαβάζουν άριστα μηχανολογικό σχέδιο και να έχουν πολύ καλές γνώσεις χειρισμού υπολογιστών γραφείου και ιδιαίτερα εφαρμογών υπολογιστικών φύλλων.
Τα κύρια καθήκοντα του κατόχου της θέσης θα είναι:
- Ο έλεγχος και η διασφάλιση της ορθής λειτουργίας των βιομηχανικών μηχανών.
- Η αντιμετώπιση βλαβών.
- Η συμμετοχή σε δραστηριότητες προληπτικής συντήρησης.
- Ο καθορισμός πλάνου συντήρησης και ετήσιου προϋπολογισμού.
-Ο έλεγχος, η καταγραφή και η τήρηση αποθεμάτων ανταλλακτικών.
- Η διατήρηση αρχείου που σχετίζεται με προσφορές και έντυπα συντήρησης.
- Η έκδοση αναφορών με KPI’s  που αφορούν τη συντήρηση.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο Info@hrstrategy.gr

----------

